# Off Topic Thread- Music



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hope ya'll don't mind another off topic thread :biggrin:

Besides basketball, music is my favorite thing. I'm just wondering if there are any other spurs fans who share my love for it. If so please share your favorite genres, artists, songs, and Albums

Here's my list:
*Genres:* Alternative Rock, Rap, and Hip Hop. I'll usually listen to anything though.
*Artists:* P.O.D. and Linkin Park are the best :biggrin: I also like Jay-Z, Eminem, Evanescense and Nickleback
*Songs:* My December (Linkin Park) is my anthem (see my sig :biggrin: ) I also like Easier to Run (Linkin Park) and Youth of the Nation (P.O.D.)
*Albums:* Meteora (Linkin Park) and Satellite (P.O.D.)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm a country guy, but I also like Rap.

Jay-Z is hands down my favorite rapper.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I'm a country guy, but I also like Rap.
> 
> Jay-Z is hands down my favorite rapper.


Jay-Z tite, but I just wish he'd rap about something else for once...What's this bout him retiring?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

jay is the best rapper ever rocafella dynasty... people are reporting that he might come back as sean carter instead of jayz


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

My favorite genre of music is Hip Hop and my favorite rapper is Jay-Z. I listen to any kind of music though, as long as it's good. I love R&B and Blues too, I am not really into Rock, Punk, Techno, and sub genres of those types of music. 

*Favorites:*
*Albums -* Jay-Z - The Blueprint, Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt, Ray Charles - Genius Loves Company, Kanye West - College Dropout...
*Songs -* Jay-Z - Heart of the City (Ain't No Love), The Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy, 2Pac - Changes, Fabolous - Breathe, Kanye West - Never Let Me Down...
*Artists -* Jay-Z, Ray Charles, Alicia Keys, 2Pac, The Notorious B.I.G....


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Huge rap fan, as most probably are around here. Been an Eminem fan ever since he broke out. I've watched a lot of rappers perform here in Amsterdam (they all seem to love it down here, I wonder why..), Eminem, Snoop Dogg, 50 cent, Cypress Hill, D12, Exzibit and more recently, the Game. 

Aside from rap I listen to Linken Park, Nickelback, that sort of stuff. Though not very frequently I must say..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm a rap fan as well. 



Nas, Royce Da 5'9, Eminem, Talib Kweli, Ludacris, Mos Def....That's all I can think of off the top of my head. Nas, Royce, and Eminem are my favorites. 


I used to really be into rap music, but as the music has gotten worse I've become less of a fan. There's too many Nelly's and Chingy's out there making Pop music instead of the rap I love.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Seems like there's alot of rap fans here. I enjoy some rap but If I listen to it for too long I get a head ache. Any guys into the rock scene? Even rap/rock?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I despise rap/ Just thought I would get that out of my system. :biggrin:

I am very into the rock scene and can appreciate most of it. My true passion is progressive rock with my favorite bands being Yes, Rush, Dream Theater, Jethro Tull, and Liquid Tension Experiment. I idolize guitarists like Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, and Eric Johnson. They are truely masters of their trade and their music is beautiful.

I also enjoy listening to classic rock with bands such as Black Sabbath, Queen, Van Halen, Triumph, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Eric Clapton, the Eagles, AC/DC, Deep Purple, The Who, et al.

You can also find me listening to assorted other rock bands like Radiohead, Metallica, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Smashing Pumpkins, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Iron Maiden, Rammstein, Primus, Franz Ferdinand, Guns N' Roses, and Frank Zappa.

Basically, just give me good music that is not rap/country/pop and I will enjoy it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> I despise rap/ Just thought I would get that out of my system. :biggrin:
> 
> I am very into the rock scene and can appreciate most of it. My true passion is progressive rock with my favorite bands being Yes, Rush, Dream Theater, Jethro Tull, and Liquid Tension Experiment. I idolize guitarists like Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, and Eric Johnson. They are truely masters of their trade and their music is beautiful.
> 
> ...


 Finally someone into rock! I like alot of those bands you named, but how do you feel about P.O.D. and Linkin Park? :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

To tell you the truth, I am not big at all on those bands. Their type of music just has never really drawn me to them. :|


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> To tell you the truth, I am not big at all on those bands. Their type of music just has never really drawn me to them. :|


 that sucks...you do know Metallica's and Linkin Park's sounds are almost exactly the same?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i can pretty much listen to anything... depends on the mood.

i like pop, hip hop, r&b, some country (slow love songs)... ohh yeha one thing i cannot take, techno! i hate it! who wants to hear the same beat over and over? 

i'm a big britney spears fan! yes i know she can't really sing and she's kinda weird about her personal stuff but she's a great performer, great dancer and she always brings something crazy! plus she's gorgeous!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> that sucks...you do know Metallica's and Linkin Park's sounds are almost exactly the same?


I would disagree. All of Linkin Park's songs are the same as EACH OTHER, yes, but not as Metallica. 

As for me:
Genres: Classical, Rock, French, Klezmer, Guitar
Classical: Brahms, Dvorak, Faure, Rachmaninov, Chopin, Beethoven
Rock: Beatles, Pink Floyd, Simon and Garfunkel, The Cure, Guns N' Roses, Foreigner, U2
French: Brel, Ferre, Aznavour, Piaf, Reggiani, Moustaki
Klezmer: Various
Guitar: Albeniz, Reinhardt, Granados, Rodrigo

Songs: 
Rock: Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven, Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody, Metallica - Fade to Black, Guns N' Roses - November Rain, Springsteen - Streets of Philadelphia, Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb, Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah, Simon and Garfunkel - The Boxer, Beatles - Many, U2 - One, Marley - No Woman, No Cry, Aerosmith - Dream On, ELO - Telephone Line, REM - Leaving New York, The Clash - London Calling

Jazz: Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches esp.+ rest of Kind of Blue, Traffic - Low Spark of High-Heeled Boys

French: Brel - Ne Me Quittes Pas + Jojo + Amsterdam, Ferre - Les Poetes + Elsa + L'espoir, Aznavour - La Boheme, Duteil - Frederique Endormie, Polnareff - Kama Sutra, Hardy - Message Personell Sardou - Malade, Piaf - L'Accordeoniste, Reggiani - La Vieille, Moustaki - Hiroshima

Classical: Brahms - Piano Trio in B, Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #3, Dvorak - American Quartet, Faure - Quartet #2, Beethoven - Tempest Sonata, Saint Saens - Havanaise + Rondo Capriccioso, Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole, Sarasate - Zigeunerweisen, Ravel - Tzigane, Monti - Czardas (I guess I like gypsies) 

Klezmer: The Klezmatics - Dybbuk Shers, ? - Flatbush Waltz 

Guitar: Albeniz - Granada etc.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> I would disagree. All of Linkin Park's songs are the same as EACH OTHER


That arguement is so tired. There is no possible way you can say My December sounds like Points of Authority, or Breaking the Habit sounds like One Step Closer, or Dedicated sounds like It's Going Down. I don't want to revive a tired arguement so I'll just stop here. 

Anyways Linkin Park got thier sound from Metallica, but they do have alot more hip-hop and rap in most of thier songs.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I like all kinds of obscure music by weird acid jazz/electronica/techno/soft rock/pop/rock/death metal/or whatever I like. Here are some artists I absolutely love.

Thievery Corporation, Nightmares on Wax, Metric, Phil Collins, In Flames, Aphex Twin, KMFDM, Dir En Grey, Malice Mizer, Dimmu Borgir, Sentenced, Nine Inch Nails, Daft Punk, They Came Burning, Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Cancer Conspiracy, Jem, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles/John Lennon, The Rolling Stones, The Velvet Underground, Boney James, Morcheeba, Radiohead, Alanis Morrisette, Endochine, The Fixx, Richard Elliot, Lamb, Meshuggah, Brian Culbertson, Dire Straits, Michelle Branch, Aerosmith, The Police/Sting, Zero 7, Alan Parsons Project, The Kinks, Loreena McKennitt, Evanscence, Jimi Hendrix Experience, Dropbox, HIM, Turbonegro, CKY, Portishead, Pink Floyd (love the trippiness), Danzig, Ledisi, Tricky, Grateful Dead, Cat Stevens, The Sins of Thy Beloved, Cradle of Filth, Roxette, Seven Wiser, Mindi Abair, Les Savy Fav, No Knife, Figurine, Kruder & Dorfmeister, Maria Mena, Vanessa Carlton, Norah Jones, Elefant, My Morning Jacket, The Cars, The International Noise Conspiracy, Misfits, Bad Religion, The Cure, The Cult, Blue Oyster Cult, Arch Enemy, Dave Koz, Tool, Dream Theater, Eric Clapton, Fleetwood Mac, Iron Maiden, Kiss, Kenny G, Lacuna Coil, Le Tigre, Marilyn Manson, Megadeth, Moving Units, Nick Cave, Nightwish, Opeth, Shadows Fall, Slayer, Soul Coughing, Soilwork, Stabbing Westward, The 69 Eyes, The Doors, They Might Be Giants, Traffic, Tom Petty, Peter Gabriel, Veruca Salt, Prodigy, Polyphonic Spree, Old Man's Child, Delerium, Front Line Assembly, Bloodhound Gang, among others I forgot to mention.

Wow, hope you enjoyed.  I'm a music buff, I like a little of everything. Good thing I copied and pasted that from my old MySpace. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> I like all kinds of obscure music by weird acid jazz/electronica/techno/soft rock/pop/rock/death metal/or whatever I like. Here are some artists I absolutely love.
> 
> Thievery Corporation, Nightmares on Wax, Metric, Phil Collins, In Flames, Aphex Twin, KMFDM, Dir En Grey, Malice Mizer, Dimmu Borgir, Sentenced, Nine Inch Nails, Daft Punk, They Came Burning, Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Cancer Conspiracy, Jem, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles/John Lennon, The Rolling Stones, The Velvet Underground, Boney James, Morcheeba, Radiohead, Alanis Morrisette, Endochine, The Fixx, Richard Elliot, Lamb, Meshuggah, Brian Culbertson, Dire Straits, Michelle Branch, Aerosmith, The Police/Sting, Zero 7, Alan Parsons Project, The Kinks, Loreena McKennitt, Evanscence, Jimi Hendrix Experience, Dropbox, HIM, Turbonegro, CKY, Portishead, Pink Floyd (love the trippiness), Danzig, Ledisi, Tricky, Grateful Dead, Cat Stevens, The Sins of Thy Beloved, Cradle of Filth, Roxette, Seven Wiser, Mindi Abair, Les Savy Fav, No Knife, Figurine, Kruder & Dorfmeister, Maria Mena, Vanessa Carlton, Norah Jones, Elefant, My Morning Jacket, The Cars, The International Noise Conspiracy, Misfits, Bad Religion, The Cure, The Cult, Blue Oyster Cult, Arch Enemy, Dave Koz, Tool, Dream Theater, Eric Clapton, Fleetwood Mac, Iron Maiden, Kiss, Kenny G, Lacuna Coil, Le Tigre, Marilyn Manson, Megadeth, Moving Units, Nick Cave, Nightwish, Opeth, Shadows Fall, Slayer, Soul Coughing, Soilwork, Stabbing Westward, The 69 Eyes, The Doors, They Might Be Giants, Traffic, Tom Petty, Peter Gabriel, Veruca Salt, Prodigy, Polyphonic Spree, Old Man's Child, Delerium, Front Line Assembly, Bloodhound Gang, among others I forgot to mention.
> 
> Wow, hope you enjoyed.  I'm a music buff, I like a little of everything. Good thing I copied and pasted that from my old MySpace. :biggrin:


 Hot damn. Is that a list of every band you've ever listened to or a list of your favorites? 



I'll admit I'm not a big music buff, but I only consider about 4-5 guys as my favorite rappers.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

lol, I've listened to literally millions of groups, those are the selected ones I like. There's only like one rap song I like, so, nobody flame me. :biggrin: 

But, yeah, I'm real big into music, it and writing take up my life. :banana:


----------

